# CUPS error log: unable to start filter "raster2dymolw"?!

## Boinky

I followed this guide: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/printing-howto.xml

I then installed the ppd as provided by DYMO for my LabelWriter 400 and this is the result when I try to print a label:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> E [21/Aug/2008:19:28:19 +0200] [Job 14] Unable to start filter "raster2dymolw" - No such file or directory.
> 
> I [21/Aug/2008:19:28:26 +0200] [Job 14] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops (PID 6077)
> ...

 

Info:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0922:0019 Dymo-CoStar Corp.
> 
> 

 

Any tips?

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Quote:*   

> Unable to execute /usr/libexec/cups/filter/raster2dymolw: No such file or directory

 

copy that file over from /usr/lib/cups/filter/ to /usr/libexec/cups/filter via 

```
cp -a
```

----------

## Boinky

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /usr/lib/cups/filter/: No such file or directory
> 
> 

 

I found: /dymo-cups-drivers-1.0.1/src/lw/raster2dymolw.cpp but what do I do with a .cpp file?

----------

